# صلاة فى عيد الحب...



## ABOTARBO (4 نوفمبر 2010)

*صلاة فى عيد الحب...





كل سنة وأنت حبيبى يا حبيبى يا أبويا السماوى
كل سنة وأنت معايا 
كل سنة وأنا خدامك
كل سنة وقلبى متعلق بيك
كل سنة وأنا بين إيديك
لى طلبه فى العيد
أشوف كل أولادك فرحانين
وبمحبتك عايشين
تطرد عنهم الحزن والاوجاع
وتضمد الجراح
وكل نفس حزينة وحيدة
أنت تشبعها وتعزيها..
وطلبه خاصة بيّ
علم قلبى إزاى يحبك يا إلهى
زى ما أنت بتحبنى
آمين فى إسمك يا نبع الحب
يا يسوع المسيح
*​


----------



## christianbible5 (5 نوفمبر 2010)

آمين يا رب...

الرب يبارك حياتك حبيبي...


----------



## روزي86 (5 نوفمبر 2010)

امين ياحبيبي يا يسوع

صلاة روعه

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## ABOTARBO (6 نوفمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> آمين يا رب...
> 
> الرب يبارك حياتك حبيبي...


----------



## ABOTARBO (6 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> امين ياحبيبي يا يسوع
> 
> صلاة روعه
> 
> ربنا يعوضك


----------



## kalimooo (10 نوفمبر 2010)

امين

شكراااااااا على الصلاة

الجميلة 

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 نوفمبر 2010)

كليمو قال:


> امين
> 
> شكراااااااا على الصلاة
> 
> ...


----------



## كلدانية (10 نوفمبر 2010)

امين
 صلاة جميلة ورااائعة
سلمت يداك  ​


----------

